# Braun strap replacement help



## Jrstub (Aug 12, 2019)

Hello all, I'm trying to replace the milanese strap on my Braun BN0211BKSLMHG with a leather strap but having difficulty finding (or knowing what to search for).

The set up is a bit different, the strap width is 22mm but the mount for spring bar pin and ultimately lug width is only about 15mm.

A 15mm wide strap would be far too thin and ruin the aesthetic.

Do such leather straps exist?


----------



## Ti22 (Apr 30, 2020)

Hello

I was recently looking on Steveostraps.

He may make something for you.

Not expensive for the quality and range produced.

Good luck


----------



## chulyquang (Feb 4, 2020)

Jrstub said:


> Hello all, I'm trying to replace the milanese strap on my Braun BN0211BKSLMHG with a leather strap but having difficulty finding (or knowing what to search for).
> 
> The set up is a bit different, the strap width is 22mm but the mount for spring bar pin and ultimately lug width is only about 15mm.
> 
> ...


 You can visit my page to see leather straps.

My facebook page and my instragram is: chulyquang.leatherworks


----------

